# New videos of my ray collection



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello

Here are some vids of my rays. I've finally put the female sp with my Male royal marble. I will be adding another marble female to that soon too. see vid 2 of her.

I have also attached a vid of my black ray group. sorry about the darkness of the vid as that tank does not have lighting at the moment.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

kookus,

black diamond rays??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! I love that tiger, dragon, phoenix combo too. Makes me wanna go back keeping rays again. Well next year for sure.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice rays. make some leohens!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks. They are Henlei and the male is Leo x bd. 

Mike, that's the idea.


----------

